# Squirrel caliber - .17 Hmr vs 22 lr.??



## Incawoodsman

Just curious, for hunting here in Georgia what would be the better caliber to use for squirrel hunting?

   I know that the .17 hmr will shoot extremely flat out to somewhere like 130 yards or so, but is this needed for Georgia squirrels? I know that the .17 HMR is pretty powerful but I guess since I will try to take head shots it doesn't matter much. I want as much meat as I can from each squirrel.

  The .22 lr is  just the classic small game hunting cartridge. Its good out to about 75 yards for squirrels, right? Thats about the furthest you would take a squirrel in Georgia isn't it?

  Also, does the same argument above hold for rabbits too?


----------



## Doyle

I've killed enough squirrels that I wouldn't even want to begin counting them.  Even with that number, I can't ever remember shooting one over 40 yds - most were way under 30.


----------



## clown714

just my opinion,I like a 22lr.

cheaper to shoot,mainly.

most of my shots are way under <50'.

clown


----------



## will hunt 4 food

If I'm not mistaken the 17 is not legal to hunt any game animal also.


----------



## cpowel10

will hunt 4 food said:


> If I'm not mistaken the 17 is not legal to hunt any game animal also.



I believe it is legal.  He's talking about a 17 hmr, a rimfire.

There is also a centerfire 17, it would be illegal for squirrels.


----------



## Incawoodsman

will hunt 4 food said:


> If I'm not mistaken the 17 is not legal to hunt any game animal also.




  Really?? Thats odd considering that it is more then powerful enough to kill a squirrel, but the rules are the rules. I will stick with the .22 lr then.


----------



## cpowel10

Incawoodsman said:


> Really?? Thats odd considering that it is more then powerful enough to kill a squirrel, but the rules are the rules. I will stick with the .22 lr then.



Check up on that.  I'm 99.99% sure it is perfectly legal to shoot squirrels with a .17hmr,  I'll check the regs.


----------



## fishndinty

It's fine to shoot squirrels with .17 hmr....whoever said otherwise is fulla hooey


----------



## thomas gose

a 17 is too much for a squirrel. if you dont head shoot it it will just mangle everybit of meat that there is on the squirrel. i have killed a few hogs with a 17 though.


----------



## Gentleman4561

A .17 is to much unless going for long range head shots.  I will stick with my .22


----------



## redneckcamo

good ole cci  minimags or stingers will takem down as far as I can see em an get the crosshairs on them ....... a good ole 1022 with a 3x9x40 tasco is  a fun rigg for snipin them lil boogers at long distance ..... but like someone else said 30 too 40 yds mostly an a few over the years a lil past 70 maybe but its all fun even at 10 feet !!


----------



## 027181

if you can see a squirrel far enough away to need a 17hmr to reach out there ill buy your gun and ammo


----------



## Incawoodsman

027181 said:


> if you can see a squirrel far enough away to need a 17hmr to reach out there ill buy your gun and ammo


 

 Where you wanna meet so that I can pick up my stuff


----------



## Jarred

If you want to hunt rabbits to, just call me and we will take the dogs and the old 1100 to em.


----------



## Wide Earp

Incawoodsman said:


> Where you wanna meet so that I can pick up my stuff


----------



## 027181

Incawoodsman said:


> Where you wanna meet so that I can pick up my stuff





i would have tro buy myself one first


----------



## Lowjack

Can You even see a squirrel at 100 Yards ?


----------



## ATLRoach

Lowjack said:


> Can You even see a squirrel at 100 Yards ?



Yes without a doubt.


----------



## Incawoodsman

Well, I got myself a good compromise. A ruger 77/17 mach II. Still have an extremely flat trajectory compared to the .22 and also does not do as much damage as a .17 hmr does. Should still be able to shoot them from 100 yards away with no hold over. From what I understand it does as much damage as a mini mag and people hunt with those all the time. I will be the squirrel sniper


----------



## wareagle

Inca is right on the money. I think the 17MK2 is the perfect treerat rifle. Ammo is about the same as quality 22lr. It's much more accurate and has a greater range than the 22lr. I own every rimfire made with the exception of a Remington 5mm. They all have they're place but if I had to choose just one for twitchy tailed vermin it would be the 17 MK2 everytime.
 The only benefit the LR has is it's easier to find ammo and if you choose a bolt action or single shot you can shoot cb's, cb longs, and shorts for around the house.


----------



## Incawoodsman

wareagle said:


> Inca is right on the money. I think the 17MK2 is the perfect treerat rifle. Ammo is about the same as quality 22lr. It's much more accurate and has a greater range than the 22lr. I own every rimfire made with the exception of a Remington 5mm. They all have they're place but if I had to choose just one for twitchy tailed vermin it would be the 17 MK2 everytime.
> The only benefit the LR has is it's easier to find ammo and if you choose a bolt action or single shot you can shoot cb's, cb longs, and shorts for around the house.



  Yup, got my savage mark II BV .22 lr in case any rabid squirrel or rabbit come lurking around my property. But I don't really have to worry about and rabbits or squirrels on my property as I have the ultimate weapon, my gray cat. I bet she has killed more animals then any hunter here combined, granted they are not big game .

  Yes, the 17 mach II is perfect. Great little bullet that is inherently more accurate then the .22 lr but does not blow the squirrel apart like the 17 .hmr. .17 hm2 compared to the .17 hmr is like comparing .22 lr to .22 mag.


----------



## drumbum77

I LIKE THE .17 HMR!!!  WORKS FOR ME!!!


----------



## Nimrod71

I have killed more squirrels with 22 shorts than most will see in their life time.  I use shorts because the don't make as much noise as the long rifles.  I hunt several pecan orchards and sit under the trees and shoot them as the come out to feed, gettem by the sack full.  The man that owns the orchards pays me $1 for everyone I kill.


----------



## Turkeypaw

I've hunted squirrels with a .22 LR but I mostly use a shotgun. Never shot a .17 HMR before.


----------



## DocHoliday

I prefer the .22lr for squirrels and rabbits and the .22 mag for hogs and such. I have a friend that shoots hogs with his .17 hmr without issue.


----------



## burkehunter

I love the 22lr myself.


----------



## Incawoodsman

drumbum77 said:


> I LIKE THE .17 HMR!!!  WORKS FOR ME!!!



 That has to be a humane death, no if ands or buts about it. That squirrel was dead before it knew it.


----------



## njanear

Ever since picking one up, I am sold on the .17HM2 when the leaves aren't real thick (like late in the season).  That little pill just zips right out like a laser beam. 

Early on though, I have to think about where I am headed - if it is thick stuff that I am in, the stock 10/22 usually tags along because it is shorter and lighter (and has quicker follow up shots if needed).  Of course, it also makes me feel better knowing that I have 10rds of Velocitor in my gun with more in my pocket in case something a little bigger (ie. coyote or pig) comes along.  None have so far - but the one time I had a medium-sized dog pop out 20 yards from me while I held that bolt HM2 made me realize that I might not have much more time to react if something bigger or meaner did the same on another trip.


----------



## Incawoodsman

Ya I have a Ruger 77/17 hm2 that I will use too. I will bring along my Ruger single six loaded with 22 magnums to deal with what you described above.


----------



## shortround1

Lowjack said:


> Can You even see a squirrel at 100 Yards ?


maybe a large white phaise fox squirrel


----------



## ArmyTaco

ATLRoach said:


> Yes without a doubt.



I can see alot with my .17 and scope at 100yrds. I used to be very precise with it but slacked off of shooting it since I have been in the Army. 

Those little hollow points will tear up a squirrel though. I tagged a couple with it last time I went out and it wasnt pretty...but they did drop from high out of the trees first shot every time.


----------



## ArmyTaco

njanear said:


> Ever since picking one up, I am sold on the .17HM2 when the leaves aren't real thick (like late in the season).  That little pill just zips right out like a laser beam.
> 
> Early on though, I have to think about where I am headed - if it is thick stuff that I am in, the stock 10/22 usually tags along because it is shorter and lighter (and has quicker follow up shots if needed).  Of course, it also makes me feel better knowing that I have 10rds of Velocitor in my gun with more in my pocket in case something a little bigger (ie. coyote or pig) comes along.  None have so far - but the one time I had a medium-sized dog pop out 20 yards from me while I held that bolt HM2 made me realize that I might not have much more time to react if something bigger or meaner did the same on another trip.




Thats why I carry the .45 on the hip..


----------



## ericb911

Don't forget the old stand by...the Crossman Pump Pellet Rifle and/or the Daisy BB gun.  Now we're talking serious squirrel stalking skills...


----------



## win270wsm

.22lr....all day!  plentiful ammo


----------



## GA GAME GETTER

Works for me too here r some  pics of some squirrels i shot with my hmr


----------



## #13

Ive hunted squirrel for a lot of years and killed and eaten enough to fill a stadium. I dont know if the 17 comes in anything other than the ballistic tip, but makes a heck of a mess of them. If you want the range of a 17 Id choose a 22 mg. I use it now in a solid tip and it does really well and dosent make such a mess. Also they come in a ballistic tip thats not as fast or flat as a 17 but its in the neighborhood and to me its a great option. Also its great for predators in fact I prefer it to the 17 because its super fast and has a heavier bullet.


----------



## GA GAME GETTER

Bigpappapump said:


> Ive hunted squirrel for a lot of years and killed and eaten enough to fill a stadium. I dont know if the 17 comes in anything other than the ballistic tip, but makes a heck of a mess of them. If you want the range of a 17 Id choose a 22 mg. I use it now in a solid tip and it does really well and dosent make such a mess. Also they come in a ballistic tip thats not as fast or flat as a 17 but its in the neighborhood and to me its a great option. Also its great for predators in fact I prefer it to the 17 because its super fast and has a heavier bullet.



they made a  20 gr hollow point and fmj for the 17hmr


----------



## k_g_b

pellet gun out to 60 yards or so bbs out to about 20 can't get cheaper than that.


----------



## lungbuster123

k_g_b said:


> pellet gun out to 60 yards or so bbs out to about 20 can't get cheaper than that.



Wow that must be a pretty exspensive pellet gun to group well at 60 yards I never could get pellet guns to shoot right for me


----------



## olchevy

my ol gamo hunter 220 .177 shoots bout 1'' group at 50 yards, as long as no wind to screw it up, plenty enough for little squirels, and such. JUst for the heck of it I placed a deer skull at 20 yards and shot it and it went clean through it with about a nickle size exit hole, of course this was an old dried out skull but still. High power pellet rifles are not to be messed with, go to the gamo site and they have videos of them making one shot head shots on wild hogs and killing them, a kids toy they are not anymore, running 1,600fps, mine is only the 1,000-1200fps one but still......


----------



## tv_racin_fan

All depends on where the squirrels are. On the ground I can get em with a 22, in the tree I use a shotgun of some type. In the yard at the house is a good spot for a pellet gun.


----------



## devolve

head shot one with a 17 hmr at 137 yards once(range finder, thats how I know). fun times, but normally a 22 or a 410 is what I use. thinking about the mach II though...


----------



## awr72

a 17 does a lot of damage if your lookin for meat ,but if not go for it, if eatin the tree rats id go for a 22lr solid point or a air rifle and yes i bought me one of the new high power .177 caliber pellet guns and its awseome.all i have in my area is cat squirrels and they are a very challenging target to say the least i dont know bout a hundred yard shot?


----------



## Incawoodsman

Just wanted to update. Got a couple of squirrels with my Ruger hm2 and it certainly did not make a mess like the pictures above did. Shoots like a laser beam and puts a nice hole in them, but does not blow them to bits like shown above. I hit them both right behind the ear and it made a nice exit wound, you couldn't even see the entrance wound. Anyhow, the squirrels twitched for a couple of seconds and then fell. I know it was the nerves cause there was no brains left. But didn't blow its head off or anything.


----------



## rifleroom

i have a ruger 77/22 that I modified to 17 mach 2. Sighted in at 100 yards with the burris scope for 17 hmr on top. 1/4 inch group in the red. at 50 yards just under 1/2 inch high. Head shots only for squirrels though ( at least within 100 yards)


----------



## 3d foam killer

i8t depends on wat ur goal is. if u want to just get rid of em or if u want to blow them up get a 17. if u to eat them or mount them or watev go with the 22.


----------



## Paddle

A 17 HMR will pop one like a prairie dog. I won't let my son hunt with his 22 he has to use his shotgun or pellet rifle.


----------

